# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Krosty na plecach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
Piszę w imieniu chłopaka, ponieważ wrócił 3 miesiace temu z misji w Afganistanie i dostał tam strasznych krost na plecach, które do tej pory nie zeszły. Wcześniej nigdy nie miał takich problemów, nie wiem czy to tamta woda, ale dodam że wysypało go tylko na plecach. Chcialabym mu pomóc, ale sama nie wiem za bardzo w jaki sposób. Może ktoś poleci jakieś dobre preparaty?
Z góry dziękuję.,.

----------


## Hanna

Na takie problemy dobry jest antybiotyk np. Unidox, ponoć skutecznym, juz po paru dniach są widoczne efekty. Musisz jednak wybrac się do lekarza, bo to na receptę.W dodatku cena jest bardzo niska, bo ok. 5 zl za opakowanie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinita

Witam,
polecić można zawsze jakiś lek lecz jeśli ten chłopak nie miał wcześniej wysypu, ważne by ocenił ten stan lekarz. Branie na własną rękę leków polecanych od innych, może źle się skończyć i pogorszyć stan zapalny.
To jest tylko moja dobra rada.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------

